# Neostrada livebox Sagem + adapter wifi

## anthrax_

Kupilem sobie nesotrade livebox z modem sagem i postanowilem podlaczyc sobie internet na jednym kompie przez ethernet ( tam gdzie jest windows), natomiast na gentoo zaplanowalem sobie uzycie adaptera wifi sagema. I mam wlasnie problem bo nie wiem jak ten adapter skonfigurowac  :Razz: . Wiem tylko tyle ze lsusb go wykryl. Szukalem sobie na necie ale nic nie znalazlem. Prosze o pomoc, jakies linki itp.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

skoro lsusb go wykrylo, to skompiluj wireless-tools, zobacz poleceniem iwconfig czy widzisz interwejs (ethX badz wlanX), jak tak, to po prostu skonfiguruj jak normalne wifi z uzyciem iwconfiga, /etc/conf.d/wireless czy wpa-supplicant.

----------

## ncl

Tez mam liveboxa i net przez adapter. Uzywam na razie modulu zd1211b z paczki zd1211. Dziala bez problemu (tylko wpa_supplicant krzyczy ze nie wspiera tego sterownika). W 2.6.18-r1 pojawil sie tez przepisany od nowa sterownik zd1211rw ale nie moglem go uruchomic jak probowalem jakis czas temu, mozliwe ze jeszcze nie dziala z tym konkretnym adapterem (?).

----------

## Kajan

Na forum już był taki wątek, warto skorzystać z opcji szukaj.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## anthrax_

cos mi iwconfig nie widzi zadnego interfejsu  :Razz: . I co proponujecie?

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## anthrax_

znalazlem taka cudowna strone http://zd1211.ath.cx/#Installation igdy wpisalem 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

 to dostalem tylko info ze nie wykryto urzadzenia. Jakies pomysly?

Z iwconfig dostaje

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

                               

eth0      no wireless extensions.

                               

sit0      no wireless extensions. 
```

 Nie ma wspomniane nic o wlan0 :/

----------

## ncl

Sprawdź czy załadowałeś odpowiedni moduł - nazywa sie zd1211b:

```
$ lsmod | grep zd1211b

zd1211b               262124  0 
```

Jeśli nie ma to:

```
# emerge zd1211

# modprobe zd1211b
```

Musisz mieć też w kernelu wlączone CONFIG_NET_RADIO

```
$ zgrep RADIO /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y
```

Device drivers --> Network Device Support --> Wireless LAN --> Wireless LAN Drivers & Wireless Extensions

... i prawdopodobnie troche innych rzeczy które już powinieneś mieć np. usb.

----------

## anthrax_

modul sobie zaladowalem, config_net_radio mam wlaczone, usb tez sobie skonfigurowalem  :Confused:  Jakies inne pomysly?

----------

## ncl

Hm... nie znam sie wlasciwie na tym. Wifi pierwszy raz konfigurowalem kilka tygodni temu. Ale coż... wklej jeszcze out takiego polecenia (wyciąłem inne porty):

```
$ cat /proc/bus/usb/devices 

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=079b ProdID=0062 Rev=48.10

S:  Manufacturer=ZyDAS

S:  Product=802.11b/g USB WLAN

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 4 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=zd1211b

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
```

Jak próbowałem uruchamiać adapter na zd1211rw to właśnie tu był problem. Z jakiegoś powodu w polu Driver było (none), tak jakby nie kojarzył sterownika z urządzeniem ;/

----------

## anthrax_

```
T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 4

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 4

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=05 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=079b ProdID=004a Rev=47.21

S:  Manufacturer=ZyDAS

S:  Product=802.11b/g USB WLAN

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 4 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
```

U mnie wlasnie driver jest none ;/

----------

## ncl

Huh?   :Shocked: 

ProdID=004a ?

Nie miałem pojęcia że pakują do tych zestawów różne adaptery. W takim wypadku zgodnie z tym co jest na stronie ZyDAS'a powinienes użyć modułu zd1211, a nie zd1211b.

----------

## anthrax_

sterownik zd1211 jest rzeczywiscie poprawny. Znalazlo mi interfejs wlan0. wpisalem sobie ifconfig wlan0 up, nast iwconfig wlan0 essid xxxx key xxx, pozniej dhcpcd wlan0 i siec mi nie zadzialala :/. Co tym razem moze byc nie tak?

----------

## ncl

Trudno powiedzieć... Jak sprawdziłeś, że nie działa i co wyskoczyło? Jeśli możesz to wklej też wyniki takich poleceń:

1. iwconfig wlan0

2. ifconfig wlan0

3. route -e

4. arp -a

(na razie nic więcej nie przychodzi mi do głowy ;])

Dhcp nie używam więc tu nie pomogę.

----------

## anthrax_

z iwconfig 

```
wlan0     802.11b/g NIC  ESSID:"neostrada_eed0"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:16:41:8C:B2:7D   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   

          Retry:off   RTS thr=2432 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:****-****-**   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=92/100  Signal level=80/100  Noise level=0/100

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Odpalilem pare razy firefoxa i zobaczylem ze nie dziala

----------

## ncl

Eh... a reszta? To wygląda w porządku...

Firefox firefoxem a stary dobry ping powiedziałby tu więcej. Spróbuj 'pingnąć' router:

```
ping 192.168.1.1
```

Jeśłi otrzymasz odpowieć to znaczy, że sieć lokalna powinna działać bez problemów (co nie znaczy, że będziesz miał połączenie z internetem). Potem zobacz:

```
ping google.pl
```

Jeśli będzie cośtam network unreachable to znaczy prawdopodobnie, że nie jest skonfigurowana brama domyślna i musisz dodać odpowiedni wpis do tabeli routingu kernela (choć o ile wiem to dhcp powinien się tym zajmować):

```
/sbin/route del default

/sbin/route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0
```

I powinno działać.

Jeśłi natomiast nie masz odpowiedzi nawet od routera to hmm... to wtedy będziemy myśleć ;]

----------

## anthrax_

dostalem kolejno network unreachable, pozniej unknown host www.google.pl, dalej pozniej ze nie ma takiego procesu i siec niedostepna  :Confused: 

----------

## ncl

 *Quote:*   

> Eh... a reszta?

 

 *Quote:*   

> dostalem kolejno network unreachable, pozniej unknown host www.google.pl, dalej pozniej ze nie ma takiego procesu i siec niedostepna 

  == 'nie działa'

Wrzuć monete i spóbuj ponownie...

----------

## anthrax_

zapomnialo mi sie wpisac reszty  :Razz: , a zatem arp -a nie pokazuje mi nic, ifconfig wlan0 up tez nic, a z route -e

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
```

  :Confused: 

----------

## ncl

Hm... powinien być przynajmniej loopback ;/

Może zamiast bawić się w ręczne wstukiwanie komend spróbuj użyć skryptów startowych.

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

Trzeba jeszcze przejrzeć bodajże /etc/conf.d/wireless i powpisywać wszystko. Zresztą nie wiem do końca od jakiegoś czasu obiecuje sobie że to w końcu zrobie ale jakoś mam strasznego lenia. Używam natomiast takiego dziwnego skryptu który powstałw celach czysto edukacyjnych, nie polecam  :Wink: :

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

# interface name

if="wlan0"

# desired ip address

ip="192.168.1.10"

# ssid

ssid="<essid>"

# wep key

wep_key="<key>"

# default gateway

gw="192.168.1.1"

# network infrastructure

mode="Managed"

# path to static arp entries file

sarp="/etc/ethers"

start() {

        ebegin "Bringing up ${if}..."

        /sbin/ifconfig ${if} up

        if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

                eerror "Can't bring up interface"

                return 1

        fi

        

        einfo "  Setting mode: ${mode}..."

        /sbin/iwconfig ${if} mode ${mode}

        if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

                eerror "Can't set mode"

                return 1

        fi

        

        einfo "  Setting ssid: "${ssid}"..."/sbin/iwconfig ${if} essid "${ssid}"

        if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

                eerror "Failed set ssid"

                return 1

        fi

        einfo "  Setting wep key..."

        /sbin/iwconfig ${if} key open ${wep_key}

        if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

                eerror "Failed to set wep key"

                return 1

        fi

        einfo "  Assinging ip: ${ip}..."

        /sbin/ifconfig ${if} ${ip}

        if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

                eerror "Can't assign ip address"

                return 1

        fi

        einfo "  Setting default gateway: ${gw}..."

        /sbin/route add default gw ${gw} dev ${if}

        if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

                eerror "Failed to set gateway"

                return 1

        fi

        einfo "  Adding static arp entries: ${sarp}..."

        /sbin/arp -f ${sarp}

        if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

                ewarn "Warning: failed to set static arp entries" 

        fi

        

        eend 0

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping wlan..."

        /sbin/ifconfig ${if} down

        eend $?

}

```

----------

## anthrax_

Niestety nie dziala  :Crying or Very sad:  .czy jest jakas szansa ze konfiguracja przez wpa_supplicant cos zmieni?

----------

## ncl

Zdaje się, że wpa_supplicant nie wspiera tego sterownika:

```
 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Unsupported driver 'zd1211b'.
```

edit:

Udało mi się uruchomić adapter na zd1211rw. Okazało się, że sterownik ma zaszytą w źródłach listę zweryfikowanych device id (w 2.6.18 z oczywistych względów nie jest ich dużo - w szczeglności nie ma sagema). Wystarczy dopisać swój adapter i przekompilować lub przesiąść się na kernel 2.6.19 lub nowszy, gdzie sporo urządzeń zostało już dodanych przez developerów (m.in. sagem  :Wink: ). WPA też już powinno działać.

----------

